

Ask HN: What's on your bookshelf? - siong1987

I know similar questions have been asked few times on hacker news. But, instead of asking you for books that you recommend but you never read before, I feel like this question is more tangible. Now, look at your bookshelf, what books do you have?<p>The books I have: Core Python Programming, CSS, DHTML &#38; AJAX, Agile Web Development with Rails, The Rails Way, The Ruby Way, SAT 2008(Zzz), Made to Stick...
======
makecheck
I appreciated "The Art of UNIX Programming" (ESR), because it clearly
demonstrates the value of the "do one small thing well" approach to software.
While it's a bit of a refresher to Unix veterans, it still has lots of
interesting examples of well-designed programs that uphold Unix design
principles (e.g. flexible, simple, transparent). I've seen plenty of
developers over the years who've been "tainted" with the Monolithic Blob
approach to software design, people who ought to read this book cover-to-
cover.

------
jamess
My bookshelf has been all fiction for about 6 years now. Technical books are
more or less obsolete, the only ones I can remember buying in all that time is
the Samba administrators guide from O'Reilly (useless.) and Stuart Cheshire's
Zeroconf book (delightfully written, I could read it for pleasure but no help
at all in really getting to grips with Zeroconf from an implementer's point of
view.)

I still have some classics which I refer to from time to time. The camel book
in particular, since there exists no better reference to Perl's core APIs.
However, for anything else the web is a far better reference library.

------
Tangurena
I try to keep all my non-fiction cataloged at LibraryThing. I've been kind of
sloppy entering tags, so most books aren't tagged. I suppose I should fix
that. <http://www.librarything.com/catalog/Tangurena>

As you can tell from the already tagged books, I'm primarily a .NET developer.

------
joe_bleau
Books that are currently nearby: Art of Electronics, The Art and Science of
Analog Circuit Design, The Intelligent Investor, Fooled by Randomness, Front
Panel, SICP, TPU Microcoding for Beginners, Planar Microwave Engineering, This
Is Your Brain on Music, three of the Tufte books, etc.

------
Hates_
My bookshelf: <http://www.ur-ban.com/library/>

------
devin
Hackers and Painters, Pragmatic Thinking and Learning, Prism of Grammar

